
Ask HN: Is Data Visualization a well-paid career path for remote working? - hmcamp
Hi, I&#x27;m exploring changing career paths.<p>From your experience, can someone earn a meaningful income (USD 8K or more) doing data visualizations and working remotely?<p>Has anyone here successfully done this?<p>In the past I have been a pretty good software engineer. I&#x27;m proficient in JavaScript and Golang, my Ruby and Python skills are rusty at best.<p>By Data Visualizations, I&#x27;m referring to works similar to these stunning pieces -&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.visualcinnamon.com&#x2F;portfolio&#x2F; by Nadieh Bremer.<p>Presently, I can do most of these.<p>Is there are market for remote workers that does this king of work that pays well? What have your experiences been like?
======
BjoernKW
I don't make a living doing data visualisation but I know a few people who do
(Nadieh being one of them).

I don't know their rates or how exactly they've been working with clients
recently.

However, there's sizeable demand (and not nearly enough supply) for that kind
of high-quality dataviz work. There's also nothing that'd inherently require
this work to be done non-remotely. Quite to the contrary, this kind of work
particularly lends itself to being done remotely.

Knowing the tech (mostly D3.js and Processing) is only one, small component of
a successful career in that field, though.

Having seen quite a few of Nadieh's (and similar data visualisation
designers') talks I'd say that design, UX, an understanding of art and a
creative imagination are just as important, probably even much more so.

PS: You might also want to check out Mike Brondbjerg's work:
[http://www.kultur.design/](http://www.kultur.design/)

~~~
hmcamp
Thank you for sharing!

I really wasn’t ready for Mike Brondbjerg’s work. Totally blown away.

Thanks again.

------
eb0la
I don't know current rates. Two years ago I was working in a data consultancy
in Spain and it was _really_ hard to recruit D3js developers. No good D3js
developers: just _someone_ able to code in D3js.

~~~
hmcamp
Thank you for sharing your experience

------
jackgolding
Hi Hm I think you'd find the best commercial opportunities being an expert or
trainer or Tableau or Power BI. I think you should talk to a few "Data
Journalists" if you want to produce stuff like Nadieh's work - I feel like you
will need a portfolio to get that kind of work.

~~~
hmcamp
Thanks for sharing. Hadn’t thought about Data Journalisms. Will look more at
this too.

